# Kitty family



## Luciannadoll (Jul 15, 2021)

Question :
I just picked up this kitten a couple of days ago and the lady that sold it to me told me is it a female highland lynx mix
When we got it home snd took it out of the carrier we realized it was a male and seemed not domesticated
I tried contacting lady but she did not reply back
Can anyone help me with these breed of cat??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He looks *exactly *like a highland lynx, those ears!! Maybe the reason he was given away was behavioral and she couldn't handle him, but I would definitely keep him and work with him. I also would have held him and spent some time with him before paying for him and taking him home, but I do understand just being excited and trusting.


----------



## Luciannadoll (Jul 15, 2021)

marie73 said:


> He looks *exactly *like a highland lynx, those ears!! Maybe the reason he was given away was behavioral and she couldn't handle him, but I would definitely keep him and work with him. I also would have held him and spent some time with him before paying for him and taking him home, but I do understand just being excited and trusting.


We put him in one carrier to the next and we were so excited until we got home and realized he don’t like humans lol but he does love my other cats especially my male and they play endlessly he is slowly coming around I have managed to put a collar on him


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great about him getting along with your other cats. It could be the car ride that made him act the way he did. Everything is new to him right now.


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

Luciannadoll said:


> Question :
> I just picked up this kitten a couple of days ago and the lady that sold it to me told me is it a female highland lynx mix
> When we got it home snd took it out of the carrier we realized it was a male and seemed not domesticated
> I tried contacting lady but she did not reply back
> Can anyone help me with these breed of cat??


I don't know anything about breeds of cats but I've never seen a cat with ears like that! He (or she) is very cute! Kinda looks like lil shrek ears.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

He's adorable! Getting along with the other cats is the biggest hurdle so congratulations! I'm sure he will come around to you humans as well in time.


----------

